# zapper la PRAM



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mai 2000)

Dans le genre de la precedente ...

zapper la PRAM &lt;- kezako?

a+! 







------------------
- www.funkelectric.com  -


----------



## szamcha (5 Mai 2000)

c'est remettre à zéro des données de démarrage. au niveau hard. Exemple, supposons que tu ais deux disques durs, sur l'un est installe MacOS9. Tu installes MacOS X server sur l'autre disque. ensuite donc tu boot sur ce disque, si tu enlève celui-ci, le mac sera incapable de démarrer sur le premier (OS 9) tant que tu n'auras pas zapper la PRAM, parssk'il cherchera vainement son OSX. Alors qu'en zappant il sait plus quoi chercher donc il prend la premier truc qu'il trouve.
Bon C sujet à modification suivant les machines les procédure de démarrage (disk dur, CDROM, etc...) mais en gros le principale C'est remise à zéro des préférences de boot.


----------



## Fogi (5 Mai 2000)

Prcisions
La PRAM est une mmoire permanente qui stocke des informations telles que les rglages de vitesse de la souris, le volume du haut parleur, les rglages des ports srie ... et le disque de dmarrage...
Zapper la pram remet les donnes a zro


----------



## Alain (8 Mai 2000)

Précisons que dans certains cas, on doit zapper la PRAM plusieurs fois de suite....


----------



## Nicolas Seriot (28 Mai 2000)

Il faut peut-être aussi préciser que l'on zappe la PRAM en maintenant les touches commande-option-P-R enfoncées au démarage, jusqu'au bruit de redémarrage.


----------



## dens12 (1 Mars 2011)

sa marche pas


----------



## subsole (1 Mars 2011)

dens12 a dit:


> pour la pram combien de fois qui doit redemaré
> car je l'ai fait une fois,mais toujour les ligne au demarage



Au démarrage du Mac, juste après le "boing" tenir enfoncé _alt-pomme-p-r_ jusqu'au second "boing".


----------



## fau6il (3 Mars 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Au démarrage du Mac, juste après le "boing" tenir enfoncé _alt-pomme-p-r_ jusqu'au second "boing".



_Certains auteurs en préconisent trois. _


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2011)

Alain a dit:


> Précisons que dans certains cas, on doit zapper la PRAM plusieurs fois de suite....





subsole a dit:


> Au démarrage du Mac, juste après le "boing" tenir enfoncé _alt-pomme-p-r_ jusqu'au second "boing".





fau6il a dit:


> _Certains auteurs en préconisent trois. _



Alors précision : ce n'est ni deux ni trois, ni cinq, *c'est une (en plus du bong initial, soit deux en tout) !* Pour zapper la Pram, on enfonce "pomme" "alt" "P" "R" juste après le premier "bong", et on les maintiens enfoncés jusqu'au second.

Sur les modèles de Mac récents, ceux dits "new world" : précisément, depuis l'iMac G3, l'iBook "Palourde", le PowerMac G3 "blanc/bleu" et le PowerBook G3 "Pismo" (le dernier PB G3 avant le G4 Titanium, celui avec le firewire), on peut aussi enfoncer ces touches après le premier "bong", et les maintenir jusqu'à en avoir entendu deux autres, mais dans ce cas, c'est pour zapper la PRAm *et* la NVRam, la PRam seule, c'est toujours après le second bong qu'elle est zappée ! Sur les Mac plus anciens (PowerMac "Old World" et Mac 680x0), c'est un seul "Bong" en plus de l'initial, plus fait zapper la PRam plusieurs fois, ce qui est totalement inutile.


----------



## subsole (3 Mars 2011)

fau6il a dit:


> _Certains auteurs en préconisent trois. _


Pourquoi pas monter jusqu'à quatre, voir plus ^^ de toute façon lorsque l'on aime on ne compte pas.
Mais 2X ça suffit.
PRAM  ===>https://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR
PRAM ===> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.6/fr/26871.html
PRAM ===> http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html#PRAM

Et pour la NVRAM, c'est quatre.
Donc trois fois c'est à oublier.


----------



## fau6il (3 Mars 2011)

_À la page 285 de son livre "Mac OS au rayon X" (Micro Application du 13 juin 2002), chapitre dépannage et astuces, Bob LeVitus écrit:
"Gardez les touches enfoncées jusqu'à ce que vous entendiez le carillon de démarrage trois ou quatre fois. Après le troisième ou quatrième carillon, vous pouvez retirer les doigts du clavier." 

Les "choses" auraient-elles changé depuis?  
Pour rappel, il utilisait un G4/500, un Cube G4 et un PP Titanium ainsi que deux iMac.

La PRAM n'est-elle pas déjà une mémoire non volatile? (d'où => NVRAM)  
_


----------



## subsole (3 Mars 2011)

fau6il a dit:


> _À la page 285 de son livre "Mac OS au rayon X" (Micro Application du 13 juin 2002), chapitre dépannage et astuces, Bob LeVitus écrit:
> "Gardez les touches enfoncées jusqu'à ce que vous entendiez le carillon de démarrage trois ou quatre fois. Après le troisième ou quatrième carillon, vous pouvez retirer les doigts du clavier."
> 
> Les "choses" auraient-elles changé depuis?
> ...



 Odyssée 2001_ Spatio-temporelle MacGé _=====> http://forums.macg.co/69393-post5.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2011)

fau6il a dit:


> _À la page 285 de son livre "Mac OS au rayon X" (Micro Application du 13 juin 2002), chapitre dépannage et astuces, Bob LeVitus écrit:
> "Gardez les touches enfoncées jusqu'à ce que vous entendiez le carillon de démarrage trois ou quatre fois. Après le troisième ou quatrième carillon, vous pouvez retirer les doigts du clavier."_


_

Si tu imagine qu'il suffise qu'une chose soit imprimée pour être vraie, tu vas au devant de graves désillusions 

Là, le bout de texte que tu cites démontre seulement que le Bob Levitus en question n'en sait pas plus que toi sur le sujet (ce qui n'a rien d'étonnant, quand on connaît l'aversion que Jean Claude Olivier nourrit à l'encontre du Mac, il aura choisi soigneusement ses auteurs qui en parlent  ). Si tu cherches des infos fiables sur ce sujet, essaie plutôt le site d'Apple _


----------



## fau6il (4 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si tu imagine qu'il suffise qu'une chose soit imprimée pour être vraie, tu vas au devant de graves désillusions
> 
> Là, le bout de texte que tu cites démontre seulement que le Bob Levitus en question n'en sait pas plus que toi sur le sujet (ce qui n'a rien d'étonnant, quand on connaît l'aversion que Jean Claude Olivier nourrit à l'encontre du Mac, il aura choisi soigneusement ses auteurs qui en parlent  ). Si tu cherches des infos fiables sur ce sujet, essaie plutôt le site d'Apple




_Amen! 

Dans une autre "bible" de 2005, on lit aussi ceci à la page 365: "Pour bien purger la PRAM, il faut laisser le processus se produire à deux, trois, voire quatre reprises avant de relâcher les touches et de laisser le démarrage s'amorcer." 

Mais quand on lit le "pédigré" de Bob Levitus et celui des gens de qualité qui l'ont aidé (Apple, Dennis Cohen, Bill Evans, Nathalie Welch, Grace Kvamme), il est bien difficile de ne pas "croire". 

Pour apporter de l'eau à ton moulin, l'Éditeur averti le lecteur qu'il n'est pas responsable de toute omission, erreur ou lacune qui aurait pu se glisser dans l'ouvrage. À qui se fier sinon à "MacGé"? _


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2011)

fau6il a dit:


> "Pour bien purger la PRAM, il faut laisser le processus se produire à deux, trois, voire quatre reprises avant de relâcher les touches et de laisser le démarrage s'amorcer."



La PRam n'est pas un récipient rempli d'informations liquides qu'il convient de bien rincer avant de le remplir de nouveau, un seul passage suffit pour remplacer l'intégralité de ses données par celles définies "en usine", et si la zapper trois ou quatre fois de suite ne nuit pas &#8230; Je le pense du moins, il n'en reste pas moins que ça n'apporte absolument rien de plus, et est parfaitement inutile !


----------



## fau6il (5 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La PRam n'est pas un récipient rempli d'informations liquides qu'il convient de bien rincer avant de le remplir de nouveau, un seul passage suffit pour remplacer l'intégralité de ses données par celles définies "en usine", et si la zapper trois ou quatre fois de suite ne nuit pas  Je le pense du moins, il n'en reste pas moins que ça n'apporte absolument rien de plus, et est parfaitement inutile !


_

Merci pour l'information. _


----------

